# Anyone still carrying their E1E?



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently purchased an E1E. 
I have already upgraded it with the Lumens Factory EO-E1R which will be powered by an 16340.

Is anyone else still EDCing their E1E? In what configuration?


----------



## computernut (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got an E1E-BK myself to go along with my E2E-BK. It came with an EO-E1R but I need to get a 16340 for it, so far I've just been using the stock MN01. I haven't EDC'd it yet as I like deep pocket clips for that.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Sep 23, 2011)

I got mine bored for 18350. Currently using HO-E1R.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## WriteAway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm waiting on an incan E1E coming next week that I'm probably going to use box stock for a while before deciding on any mods. They don't go through bulbs unusually quickly, do they?


----------



## kelmo (Sep 23, 2011)

No but I am carrying my E2e!


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2011)

The E1e is a nice little pocket rocket with the EO-E1R or the HO-E1R, I'm not too fond of the stock 3 volt lamp though, the MN03 is so much better.



^^Nova^^ said:


> I got mine bored for 18350. Currently using HO-E1R.



That's funny, since the 18mm cells are wider than the E-series bodies are to begin with. The tail threads, the whole tail would be totally gone. The body, I don't think there would be anything left of the body either. Maybe the anodizing.. I'd like to know who does this work and see the results.


----------



## BIGLOU (Sep 24, 2011)

I just brought out my E1E-HA with a Z57 clicky and F03 Blue Filter rocking the EO-E1R on an AW RCR123. I went to a wedding this passed weekend and I brought her along in my suit pocket. I must say she is thirsty for volts. She is a shelf queen, but going to bring her out more often.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2011)

BIGLOU said:


> I just brought out my E1E-HA with a Z57 clicky and F03 Blue Filter rocking the EO-E1R on an AW RCR123. I went to a wedding this passed weekend and I brought her along in my suit pocket. I must say she is thirsty for volts. She is a shelf queen, but going to bring her out more often.


 
At that current draw, I believe it was 1300ma that I measured, but that was a long time ago, you'd be a lot better served with an IMR cell. Brighter and longer runtime at that current draw.

And more reliable because of no protection circuit.

Why the blue filter? Planning on spotting deer blood? LED's provide a lot more blue light, especially with a filter.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Sep 24, 2011)

ampdude said:


> That's funny, since the 18mm cells are wider than the E-series bodies are to begin with. The tail threads, the whole tail would be totally gone. The body, I don't think there would be anything left of the body either. Maybe the anodizing.. I'd like to know who does this work and see the results.


Try Precisionworks here on the Custom & Modified forum (link). More specifically, here is mine being bored and then with the 18350 cell (more link). Having had the light in my pocket for a couple of weeks I don't feel that it is going to break easily.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## BIGLOU (Sep 24, 2011)

The filter is just an accessory I came up on. I dont carry it with the filter and would never hunt deer but maybe wild boar. I have never been into IMRs, I'll have to look into it will the EO-E1R handle an IMR?


----------



## HotWire (Sep 25, 2011)

I've still got mine--bone stock. I don't EDC it any more but it sits right here next to my computer and wonders why it's not in my pocket. Great little light.


----------



## lapd.erik (Sep 25, 2011)

Just ordered one in sale for 39.99. I've heard so many great things on this light, but doubt it will replace my E1b.


----------



## SixM (Sep 25, 2011)

I just received a black and HA the other day and really like them. They are all spot but really throw well for a 15 lumen light. In fact in a side by side comparison with my Mag 2D, it out performed it IMO. I'm looking for any and all info on upgrades on these, and am glad I seen this thread.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 27, 2011)

I have too many Surefires, so it rarely get's "EDC'ed", but it does have it's applications...I especially like using it when grilling at night, or having a campfire, etc...so it see's pretty regular use. Mine's stock, and I use it regulary with an F05.


----------



## tsask (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine just arrived I couldnt resist at $40. This is my third SF L1, A2 now the E1 E. I ordered the neutral LED drop. in its not here yet. I really like this light!!! the feel look and build are superb. I see what people see in this wonderful litlle light. I may order another. I EDC'd it today next to my LumaPower Incendio XM L LED turbo head.
Sometimes the coolest things in life happen by accident. I never would have made the move until I saw that half off deal at LA Pgear.


----------



## flashfan (Sep 27, 2011)

I still EDC my E1e, but it is with the KL1 head. The stock incandescent was too dim for me. I carry the E2 for incandescent light.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea, the MN03 is a ton better. It's bright enough to be used as a tactical light, while the MN01 is more like the output of a 3D Mag with a better beam pattern. Not to put it down for that though, that was a huge deal back in the day, a light barely bigger than your thumb that puts out light like a 3D Maglight.

3-3.6V generally aren't very bright or efficient lamps. 6 and 9 volt lamps are so much better.

The EO-E1R is a pretty bright lamp for 3.6 volt, but is also draws a lot of current off of the battery. Which is why IMR's work better for it.


----------



## tsask (Sep 28, 2011)

tsask said:


> I really like this light!!! the feel look and build are superb. I see what people see in this wonderful litlle light. *I may order another*.Sometimes the coolest things in life happen by accident. I never would have made the move until I saw that half off deal at LA Pgear.



order placed today! They are out of the HA version so this second E1 E will be black. I called and asked if any were left since the site indicated otherwise.


----------



## jolivanra (Sep 28, 2011)

I edc it quite often, with the Veleno Designs (Steve Ku) 3 level drop in, it's amazing. I also ordered another one in black, at 39.99, I couldn't resist either. I also had the luck of finding another of these drop ins for sale at cpf marketplace, which I'm waiting for too. My favorite light by far, don't carry it more often because of fear of loosing it, specially now after being discontinued.


----------



## WriteAway (Sep 28, 2011)

I just received my E1E HA yesterday - they were getting near the end of the supply I guess, since my light said on the ID sticker that it came with 4 free batteries - and there were none in the package. But I got the light, and it's a gem! Now to find some spare bulbs at a good price...


----------



## Mike 208 (Sep 30, 2011)

Last May I bought an E1E from a local sporting goods store (don't know why I bought it, since I already had an old school E1-HA and a 1st generation E1L ["square beam" model]). For some reason, this light "called out" to me, and I carry it most every working day in my uniform shirt pocket. I quite often use it as an EDC light, and it always on my night stand. I didn't really "meld" with the E1, but I really love the E1E (as well as the E1L). I guess I'll be buying an E2E shortly before they're gone.


----------



## generic808 (Sep 30, 2011)

Still one of my favorite lights is an Arcmania P4 modded E2E. It's a little flamethrower that fits in the pocket!


----------



## It01Firefox (Sep 30, 2011)

Just yesterday I recieved my third E1E. Now I have one running a neutral Kuku tower, one with the LF EO-E1R and one with the original MN01.

I love these little lights.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 1, 2011)

It01Firefox said:


> Just yesterday I recieved my third E1E. Now I have one running a neutral Kuku tower, one with the LF EO-E1R and one with the original MN01.
> 
> I love these little lights.


 
You're getting the worst end of incan in that setup, but it's still Flashiholic Nirvana! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 1, 2011)

ampdude said:


> You're getting the *worst end of incan in that setup*, but it's still Flashiholic Nirvana! :thumbsup:


 can you explain that comment, it's lost on me. Thanks.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 5, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> can you explain that comment, it's lost on me. Thanks.



3.6 volt lamps are the least efficient and least bright rechargeable lamps, but that is still a really good lamp and worthy of pocket rocket status.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 6, 2011)

Got it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 7, 2011)

ampdude said:


> 3.6 volt lamps are the least efficient and least bright rechargeable lamps, but that is still a really good lamp and worthy of pocket rocket status.


*That's totaly wrong concept and I have seen similar comments in different threads.
It is absolutely possible to make low voltage/high current bulb that will perform well compare to same wattage but high voltage/low current bulb.

Why they don't make is because of several different problems.
Let's compare two different flashlights which are physicaly similar in size but differen voltage. 
First one is a stock incan M*gCharger with 6 NiCad 1/2D (6 volt, 2.4 Ah) say 12 watt bulb. In this case current draw is 2 Amps
In this case, it's much easier to deal with 2 Amps current. Lower cost switch, less voltage drop, low cost tail spring, low cost and small diode, low cost/small wall charger, low cost/small charging cradle to charge 2.4Ah cells at 240mAh (C/10).
Second one is very similar to M*gCharger but works on 2 NiCad F size (2.4 volt, 6Ah) say 12 watt bulb. In this case current draw is 5 Amps
In this case, it's much difficult to deal with 5 Amps current. High cost switch, higher voltage drop, high cost tail spring, high cost and larger diode, high cost/large wall charger, high cost/large charging cradle to charge 6Ah cells at 600mAh (C/10).
For smaller bulbs like Strion bulb, making and accomodating huge 3.7 volt, 5 Amp fillament will be really challenge and may get too close to envelope wall, melting glass and...
Another problem is less efficient batteries when pulling higher current.
P60 bulb is 1.2 Amp bulb and runs for 60 minutes while P61 bulb is 2.4 Amp bulb and runs for only 20 minutes. As you see wattage and brightness is 2 times more while run time is 1/3*


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 8, 2011)

Great info FM. Makes me want to build a 10 amp, single 26500 monster!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 9, 2011)

I put together my E1E from spare parts, then bought a couple of Lumens Factory bulbs for it. (The ones that run off of one primary CR123 cell.)

The tailcap is the older, momentary, switch variety. A neat little light. But I don't EDC it. Output is less than ideal for use as a primary light, and the clip doesn't work too well since the body is so short. I like it. It was fun tracking down the additional spare parts I needed to complete it. But it's outdated in terms of practicality. Sorry.


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 9, 2011)

My E1E lives by my bed for toilet runs during the night. Always use it with the F04 diffuser to make the beam look velvety smooth.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 9, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Is anyone else still EDCing their E1E? In what configuration?



Part of my backup. With a Veleno drop-in, 2 modes.


----------



## lapd.erik (Oct 9, 2011)

Zeruel how do you like the veleno drop in? Any beamshots? I was wondering if its worth upgrading the LF bulb...


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 9, 2011)

I like it enough to have 2, single (neutral) and dual modes (cool white). It handles heat pretty well and the most outstanding feature of the drop-in is its wide angle of even spill. Don't expect throw since the (shallow and OP) stock reflector is not designed for it.

I'm afraid I can't tell you the comparison with LF's since I've not tried them myself, which might soon rectify if I can get my hands on another E1E at a good price.

As for beamshots, here's a review.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 9, 2011)

Why did I have to read this thread! Now I feel a fever coming on, one that wants to buy an e1e.

I sure do wish I had of kept my e1e and e2e winelights.


----------



## RtOaNn (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree, now I'm so tempted to get an E1e too.


Nitroz said:


> Why did I have to read this thread! Now I feel a fever coming on, one that wants to buy an e1e.
> 
> I sure do wish I had of kept my e1e and e2e winelights.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 11, 2011)

Just bought a Blaster, or I'd be all over those $40 E1Es. Really want the black one, too, so the HA thing is totally _not_ a problem.

I wonder how the LX2 clip would work on the E1E for below-the-pocket carry?


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep going back and forth between using the stock MN01 bulb and a 3.0V CR123A, or a LM EO-E1R with a 3.7V AW RCR123 in my E1e. I LOVE the blast of brilliant light from the EO-E1R lamp, but the little light gets very warm after about 1 minute, and the light shuts off after about 20 minutes of use.

So I keep coming back to the stock 15-lumen MN01 bulb. It's certainly not "bright" by most modern standards, but you can't help but love the 90 minute runtime and soft orange glow. I think it makes the light much more practical than the pocket-rocket EO-E1R. If I knew I had a small backup LED light on me that put out at least 100 lumens, I'd have no problem using the E1e with stock MN01 lamp as a primary EDC light. It's very classy and sophisticated.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 13, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> Part of my backup. With a Veleno drop-in, 2 modes.



Hello,
Can this Veleno kit still be bought?
I was looking for one and I think they are no longer available. Lighthound has them, but only for use in the older "teardrop" style heads.
I would very much like to have a drop-in kit that replaces only the lamp, and not the head so as the exterior remains unaltered. 
Last week I bought a Lumens Factory led kit (with the special head) and I just hope it is a good choice.
I would buy a Veleno instantly, though, if still available and if it would fit in the (now) standard E1E/E2E head.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 13, 2011)

They're generally sold out at all the major dealers of CPF. If I'm not wrong, more is in the making, but it's better you make such queries over at MP.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 13, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> They're generally sold out at all the major dealers of CPF. If I'm not wrong, more is in the making, but it's better you make such queries over at MP.


Good idea. Thanks for the tip.
Keep well,
Joris


----------



## ampdude (Oct 13, 2011)

Supposedly Lighthound made another order for the modules, but I don't know if they received them already and they sold out, or if they are still waiting for them. I'm keeping an eye on kuku427's thread in the marketplace.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 14, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I put together my E1E from spare parts, then bought a couple of Lumens Factory bulbs for it. (The ones that run off of one primary CR123 cell.)
> 
> The tailcap is the older, momentary, switch variety. A neat little light. But I don't EDC it. Output is less than ideal for use as a primary light, and the clip doesn't work too well since the body is so short. I like it. It was fun tracking down the additional spare parts I needed to complete it. But it's outdated in terms of practicality. Sorry.



Have to disagree with ya there, Mono...unless you have a Kroma Milspec or L1-Red with a low enough red light, the E1e with an F05 is very hard to beat for "stealth" light applications. Unlike the other colors (blue, green, etc.), Red filtered incan light is hard to replace with an Led variant. 90% of the time, the red LEDs will be too bright for true military style stealth apps.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 14, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Have to disagree with ya there, Mono...unless you have a Kroma Milspec or L1-Red with a low enough red light, the E1e with an F05 is very hard to beat for "stealth" light applications. Unlike the other colors (blue, green, etc.), Red filtered incan light is hard to replace with an Led variant. 90% of the time, the red LEDs will be too bright for true military style stealth apps.



You have a point there. I like my red KL1 though, as I usually don't use it in military stealth applications. But too much bright red light and of a higher red wavelength will still ruin your night vision. So it's best to have a really super red light that is not orange at all and not very bright.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Have to disagree with ya there, Mono...unless you have a Kroma Milspec or L1-Red with a low enough red light, the E1e with an F05 is very hard to beat for "stealth" light applications. Unlike the other colors (blue, green, etc.), Red filtered incan light is hard to replace with an Led variant. 90% of the time, the red LEDs will be too bright for true military style stealth apps.



You've got me there, A.O.W.

Just not something I'd use my E1E for. Now . . . Must get an F05. Could come in handy one day.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a spare F05 just for the occasion someday.. filtered incan light in the red spectrum is not very replaceable.

I might have to do a night vision experiment someday with my red KL1 vs. an F05 on an E2e!


----------



## lapd.erik (Oct 14, 2011)

Hopefully the veleno drop in will become available again soon!


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe the question should be, "Anyone still carrying their STOCK E1e?"

For now, I'll sacrifice the output and rechargeable aspect of the Lumens Factory bulbs for the runtime of the stock MN01 lamp. I think the 15 lumens (more like 25?) of the MN01 are just enough for night activities. Anyone else see the value and practicality of carrying the E1e with stock MN01 lamp?


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 15, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> Maybe the question should be, "Anyone still carrying their STOCK E1e?"
> 
> For now, I'll sacrifice the output and rechargeable aspect of the Lumens Factory bulbs for the runtime of the stock MN01 lamp. I think the 15 lumens (more like 25?) of the MN01 are just enough for night activities. Anyone else see the value and practicality of carrying the E1e with stock MN01 lamp?



Yep. Mines stock...always has been, always will be. It can be used for everything original flashlights were ever designed for.


----------



## WriteAway (Oct 16, 2011)

I just picked an E1E up in HA and really like the output of the stock bulb. More than enough light for me. For now. As long as the bulbs remain available from Surefire, I'll probably stick with the MN01. I do think I'll just *have* to try one of the Lumens Factory bulbs and compare them for my particular use (household, suburban non-wilderness expeditions). Besides, I've got a 6p led and G2, plus a few other lights for when I need greater illumination.


----------

